

Do we have the money for a manned mission to Mars? - morganwilde
http://morganwilde.tumblr.com/post/54421985253/with-38-less-than-what-would-be-an-equivalent-of

======
morganwilde
The reason I'm posting this is because after digging around for some time, I
don't have a clue. Sure, it seems we have less money relative to the 1960s,
but it's not orders-of-magnitude less. I would love someone else chipping
their opinion. Thanks.

